# Au Sable Valley DU Banquet - Oscoda, MI



## Au Sable Valley DU (Feb 14, 2016)

Au Sable Valley DU Banquet is Saturday, April 16. Dinner will be held at the American Legion post in Oscoda, MI. Tickets are $50 per person or $75 per couple and include your dinner, DU membership and door prize. New this year is a Ladies Raffle and a free Veteran's Raffle for all former and current U.S. Service members in attendance. Come see the new AU Sable Valley Ducks Unlimited!. For more info on this fun event visit http://www.ducks.org/michigan/events/41248/ausable-valley-dinner or call (989) 305-0828. Hope to see you there!


----------

